# Good place to buy sunglassesl



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Seeing as I'm seemingly the only person in Dubai that doesn't own a pair, I'm looking for some suggestions on a normal place to buy genuine sunglasses from. Not looking for any Dolce and Karama ones and trying to avoid over-priced places too if possible. 

Ta.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Pick a Mall, any Mall - they are just full of opticians, sunglasses shops, sports stores etc.
They all seem much the same - just look out for sales and special offers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Pick a Mall, any Mall - they are just full of opticians, sunglasses shops, sports stores etc.
> They all seem much the same - just look out for sales and special offers.
> Cheers
> Steve


Ah ok, cool. Been here long enough, but I've always assumed all the malls are a rip-off. Hardly ever buy anything here


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunglass Hut


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Sunglass Hut


Do they stock Dolce & Karama? :boom:


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

You can find deals during the dsf festival, i bought a pair of ray bans for 450aed polarized with 2 yr warranty normally 930from al jaber optics


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

crt454 said:


> You can find deals during the dsf festival, i bought a pair of ray bans for 450aed polarized with 2 yr warranty normally 930from al jaber optics


Cheers; will have a look during the week.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Petrol station stores for cheap and cheerful, I had a couple of pairs at different times they were fine and fraction of the cost of any optician or designer brand.

Adventure hq or cycle shops often have decent and functional sunnys intended for hiking or watersports at reasonable prices - sales on a lot of places just now too..


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Be careful of el cheapo shades, they actually do more harm then good, look it up.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

crt454 said:


> Be careful of el cheapo shades, they actually do more harm then good, look it up.


Not looking for a cheapo pair, actually want them to be safe! Was just interested in knowing if there are any shops/places that people recommend over others. Will probably just potter around the Dubai mall and see what I find.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Cobone, Groupon and other sites seem to have quite a lot of deals on for branded sunglasses. Also, Brands for Less, you can google them to find the nearest store to you or check their online store.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

crt454 said:


> Be careful of el cheapo shades, they actually do more harm then good, look it up.


There's cheap and then there's good quality polarised etc but without a designer tag


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Ah ok, cool. Been here long enough, but I've always assumed all the malls are a rip-off. Hardly ever buy anything here


They are.

Cheaper to buy online and ship them in.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dubai outlet mall, Al Ain road just after the 611.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> asharma0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok, cool. Been here long enough, but I've always assumed all the malls are a rip-off. Hardly ever buy anything here
> ...


I knew I should have just picked up a pair from duty free over Xmas. I'll probably just buy some from one of the malls. Doubt the difference in price will be huge.


----------

